# When Bad Winds Blow



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

When Bad Winds Blow.

How many times have you arrived at your launch site and found the wind howling at 20 kts? *Too darn many, I’m sure. *Fortunately, there is often a simple solution that gets even simpler if you pay attention and take notes. This is yet another place your log book and a chart are great tools.* Catalog spots you can fish when there is a strong wind blowing out of each quadrant.* These spots can be trip savers---maybe life savers too.

It is a heck of a lot better to be on the dock wishing you were out on the water than to be in the boat and wishing you were on the dock. The most important rule to remember is:**You do not absolutely have to go fishing. There are a lot of times you’d be far better off if you stayed on the hill.**This is essential for kayakers and not a bad idea for fly fishermen.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Good advise, looks like a good blow this weekend as well.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

when Bad Winds Blow, I just stay home and play it safe.


----------

